# How to cut a flat slot in cabinet bottom?



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm trying to come up with a way to create/cut a small flat slot in the bottom of my new kitchen cabs (upper cabinets). I bought some of the flat LED lighting strips and would like to install them under the upper cabs.

The strip is only about 3/8" wide and maybe 1/8" thick. I would like to somehow cut a slot they could fit through so I can feed them between the cabinet walls on the bottom up against the bottom floor. Just can't seem to think of a good way to create these small slots I need.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe one of those Fein Multi-master things would do the trick quickly and easily. There are a lot of knock-offs out there, I know Porter Cable makes one for a whole lot cheaper. Just a thought…...


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If the purpose of this slot is to hide the lights why not just ad some trim to the bottom of the cabinet. If these cabinets are not installed it seems you could tack nail or clamp a guide in place and use a router.


----------



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

Can't really envision on how to use a router to make the cut flush against the bottom. The side walls extend down about 1 1/2" below the bottom floor. So perhaps you mean to rest the router bottom on the side wall ends and extend the bit until it is against the bottom? That might work.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

rut

Close ,put your guide (a piece of straight wood) across the lowest part of your cabinets and use a router bit with a bearing on the top of the router bit to follow the guide to make your groove.
Use arouter bit like this one.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_flush.html#pattern_flush_anchor


----------



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmmm. Maybe I'm not clear on what I want to accomplish. This looks like I'll be cutting a slot all the way through the side wall from the bottom of the floor to the open edge of the side wall.

What I wanted to do was create a 1/8" slot right at the bottom of the floor that I can slide the led strip into so it would be flush to the floor bottom and run from one end of the upper cabs to the other..

I suppose I could notch out the entire side wall without it being too noticeable.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

What you do is stop the grove before you hit the edges of the cabinet and chisel it square on the end of the slots.


----------



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

I see what you are saying. I'm not looking to put a groove in the bottom floor. I'll just tack the strip to the floor. The slot I wanted to create is in the side walls so the strip can pass between the cabinets. I take it from your response the a chisel is the answer for creating the slot.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so confused. Can you draw picture?


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Your wording may be confusing most of us. When you say slot, I'm thinking something a dado or router bit could make.

Now it sounds like all you're talking about is removing material between sidewalls of adjoining cabinets (because *Jim* said exactly what I was thinking to do and you shot that down).

So, get a Dremel or multitool (like the Fein, PC, Rockwell, etc.) and cut out the slot. Since it's on the underside of the cabinet and also will have a light strip covering it, it doesn't have to be perfect.

Maybe post up a picture so we can help you better.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ditto what Doss said


----------



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah. Just a little slot to slide the led strip through.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

If it's installed already, the multi-tool in *Jonathan's* pic works just fine. You can pick up similar tools to that at the big box stores too.

If you have steady hands and a router with a straightcutting bit you could do the same, but I don't think that's very safe.

A Dremel with a fiberglass cutting wheel may work too. You just need to make sure you don't make a fire due to the friction.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

You can use an 1/8 drill bit, drill 2 holes from each side to prevent chipping .
I have flexible drill shaft that works well for this, you can get close to wall or underside.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

One more vote for the multi-tool. This is where they excel. If you are going to use it a couple times, the HF one goes on sale for less than $20.


----------



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I splurged on the porta-cable oscillating tool today and a 3/8" plunge blade. That should do the trick. Thanks for the info guys.

Rut


----------

